
Google to stop listening in temporarily after data leak - strooper
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-stops-audio-reviews-europe-privacy-concerns-2019-8
======
xthestreams
I always keep my ad-blocker off by default, because in general I want to
support websites that show ads, except when they get in my way. I had my ad-
blocker deactivated when I visited this link, and this is what I saw:

[https://ibb.co/BTkP6TL](https://ibb.co/BTkP6TL)

(huge pop-up telling me to deactivate my ad-blocker in order to read the
article, even if it was already deactivated).

Ironically, I then activated my ad-blocker for that website and the popup went
away. Such idiotic practices.

